# The sound killer project (for those with rattle fears)



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/JVCC-FELT-06-Polyester-Felt-thick/dp/B000QC6HVS 

Noticed the backs of the seatbelt receiver has felt type on it. Went on hunt for the above. Seems like a perfect candidate for all the spots where plastic overlaps and its black... 

Since I will be taking the panels out the following is also going in places under *back seat, trunk, doors and behind any other space I can place it..* 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360487999873 

Its about 30 pounds BUT I used to weigh 230 and now weigh 173... so not concerned with the weight of deadening materials. 

The Service adviser at McKinney has been very helpful in getting pics of how to remove panels. 

So take down and install should happen October 6th weekend...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

kballard72 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/JVCC-FELT-06-Polyester-Felt-thick/dp/B000QC6HVS
> 
> Noticed the backs of the seatbelt receiver has felt type on it... Went on hunt for the above... Seem
> 
> ...


 Please share with us with pics if you can, I buckled up my rear seat belts. I found those to be of noise sometime. Other than that, I have not had any rear noise. My BF has, he loves Taco Bell.....hahah Laugh..


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Good luck bud.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Cool to see you're going to attack the problem. 

Do share with us what pics and instructions you gain from the process. I'm sure it will be valuable to those of us who may have similar problem.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Chasing 3*

Right now I am chasing specifically 3... one in the B pillar or rear of driver door... 

Another in C pillar or speaker section 

and a metallic click under back seat... 


FOUND: Back seat click... the dealer took a shot thought it was the two seatbelt buckles hitting each other. NO a metal sound not plastic.... The more often I hear it the more I thought, thats UNDER the car... 

Crawled under and just started tapping on things. Tapped here, there, and it was what I suspected.... HEAT FLASHING/DEFLECTION.... on a turbo, its in a lot of places with the dual exhaust. namely the one under the trunk up to the multi link suspension... 

This sheet is suspended so there is an air gap between it and the vhicle. It is held in place by threaded pins that have these 2" round push clips... In the areas you have the metal of the flashing pressed against the car, and the metal of the clip pressed against the flashing...basically a three piece METAL sandwhich... What do you suspect will happen when 

A: its not pushed on all the way (rattle), one of them was not 
B: is is pushed on all the way but the flashing does still vibrate and flex with vehicle movement... CREAKING 

Temp solution... took socket and slammed the clips more snug... sprayed down that little engineering goof with silicon spray until flexing the shielding stopped creaking. 

Permanent solution will be: get more clips, get two poly or silicon washers to join this metal to metal party. 

Will confirm in the morning drive, BUT, it was a very distinct sound and this definately was that sound... 





Pictures forthcoming


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

I am jealous, ours is quiet, no rattles or squeaks at 5000+ miles. Missing out on all the fun of chasing noises!


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

Or you just naturally filter them out which is a large part of the population. However as I type this I just heard 5 seperate pops/creaks from the houses, two from the TV plastic which is not even on, but the AC turned on and must be doing it. 

You may hear the same sounds, but most folks process them like birds chirping and give the sound no importance. As is common. 

A person with asperger or sensory integrative disorder processes much differently. I hear a noise like a pop, creak, etc... It must be stopped, fixed, etc.. Or at least given a reason for existing like house expansion. And it may preoccupie my world until it is corrected 

I wish I had that luxury to filter them. I don't and perhaps someone will benefit from the hunt. 

You insight is appreciated, hope your car stays quiet  

Ken 
http://www.help4aspergers.com/pb/wp_4a3112c8/wp_4a3112c8.html


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

No I dont filter the noises out. My company vehicle is a late model Ranger with 28000 miles that has about 8 rattle/ scrape/squeak noises that I hear driving over various surfaces, always had them.I do like the truck because being 6-4 it is one of the few small vehicles that I am comfortable in. It also averages between 24 and 29MPG. Our Bug so far really has no noises.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

IHC said:


> Our Bug so far really has no noises.


Wife says the same thing about mine... Her solution for anything wrong with a car though is the radio volume on things she does notice


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

These little guys get loose or just creak. Metal to metal does that...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

kballard72 said:


> These little guys get loose or just creak. Metal to metal does that...


I always hated dealing with these my mothers 2009 Tribeca had almost all of those rot out. So I spent a day replacing all of them and fighting to get them off.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

tiny screw driver and bend three or four of the teeth will usually make them fall off. Or really pointed needle nose... 

But I'm just glad to find it. I thought it was going to be the tougher sound they way noises transfer through the body


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

where is that star thingy,,,


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

OT.... 

I've noticed something. VW has stopped clear coating under the hood, engine bay, and other interior surfaces. From this photo, it looks like they've only primed the under-carriage surface. Am I right? Looks like they've also stopped coating in the under-carriage with a tar-like substance to slow down oxidation from salt and water. 

:banghead:


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Is the sheetmetal not galvanized? If so it does not need a lot of layers fo paint and undercoating.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

IHC said:


> Is the sheetmetal not galvanized? If so it does not need a lot of layers fo paint and undercoating.


I would have to think that they are, just because VW still offers 12 year unlimited.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I believe VW began galvanizing the body in the late '90s with the Mk4 generation. But back then they clear-coated the engine bay, trunk space and most of the surfaces behind plastic panels. The undercarriage was primed, painted and treated with either lanolin or paraffin. 

Here's what I found from Vw of Canada for the current V-dubs... 
*
Galvanized Body*
_Good protection against corrosion raises the resale value of a car. The prerequisite for this protection is a flawless multi-layer paint system. Furthermore, in addition to the use of fully galvanized sheet steel, Volkswagen vehicle bodies are subjected to solid wax flooding of body cavity areas which are at risk of being exposed to moisture. For technical reasons, it is not possible to fully galvanize ultra-high-strength steel. Volkswagen offers a 12-year warranty against rust perforation for all models._

http://origin.ca.volkswagen.com/ca/en_ca/Inside/glossary/galvanized_body.index.html


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> I believe VW began galvanizing the body in the late '90s with the Mk4 generation. But back then they clear-coated the engine bay, trunk space and most of the surfaces behind plastic panels. The undercarriage was primed, painted and treated with either lanolin or paraffin.
> 
> Here's what I found from Vw of Canada for the current V-dubs...
> *
> ...


Yea first VW that offered Galvanized was the B5 chassis Passat.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Sound deadener received*

Received it and one thing never clear form teh videos I ran across... This is like roof flashing and appears to be tar backed by foil (dynamat, raammat, etc) 

Will be returning and looking for a foam based product. I could not recommend putting something in your car that wont ever leave again. Much less what inhaling whatever leeches off this stuff may do long term. 


On the hunt again...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Since there are a number of us who do not experience the rattle and noise, perhaps there may be a loose component (nut, screw, scrap of metal or plastic) bouncing around inside a panel or something not fastened correctly. I'm not sure you necessarily need to go through such efforts, but perhaps you already went through hall that...


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

The dealer went through all that. as soon as they fix something a new one starts... The loaner I had today while the "official" window fix was being done... yeah it made some nice noises too... at 2400 miles it had at least 4 different oddities.. all things are nice and snug on the test drive and 4 miles... get a car down the road and things happen...

But instead of driving two cities away, I will start being proactive and just putting felt tape where plastic joints with plastic. I'm down to two creaks/squeaks one back seat passenger side somewhere and another driver door or the qtr near the driver door by the back seat...

Parts department was nice enough to discount the panel clips I bought today before digging in since I've given up on service to find these as they were already given a shot... 

I have nixed the idea of covering a new car with what is basically tar paper (dynamat, nvx, sound deadening) I wont be smelling that crap... 

No real pictures since not really disassembling much...


----------



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

*Any Tips?*

My 2012 Beetle Turbo has only 1500 miles and it has a rattling dashboard. If I knock a little with you fist you can hear it... and it is most of the times there.....

I took advantage of the windows fix appointment and told service about it.

In the end they said that they did all they could ( an extra clip), however, the rattle is still there....

They even mentioned that this issue culd be due to a manufacturing defect...... grrrrr

So, I checked other 2012 Beetle dashboards at the dealership knocking them a bit and there was no rattle...... 

Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

See if they will scan you a pic of how it comes out.... Wherever clips make contact with the dash and where the dash make contact with other plastic pieces (a pillars) place some felt tape... search on amazon, it comes in many widths... 

The parts guy found it amusing that I've taken to working on the car myself. So much so he discounted parts as mentioned previously. Stories like yours are why. We cant find it, must be a defect... And that helps me how? 

You have to go through process of elimination and find the contact points causing the noise....


----------

